# Permanent mole solution?



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've had moles for the entire 10 years I've lived in my neighborhood. 1/8 mile down the road is a State park. A few of my neighbors also don't mind the moles. I've tried trapping, drowning, poisoning, etc. & I've killed probably close to 40 of them in 10 years. But without fail they'll always come back & wreak havoc on my lawn.. I'm at like 7k sq ft lawn, I'm seriously considering installing corrugated lateral lines in my yard a foot down every 10 feet to deter them! Have the moles made me nuts? Right now I rotary mow at 2 inches, but I'd like to top dress & reel mow in the next couple of years, but I don't want to spend time & money to deal with this issue every few weeks. Any advice?


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

There must be a perpetual food source in your soil. I don't believe putting corrugated pipe in the ground will work. Moles have deeper tunnels than the raised surface ones you can see.


----------



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't have grubs, I'm faithful on other insecticides, I however do have quite a few earth worms. That is truly the only thing I can see they are eating. I don't know really how to remove them, I think all pesticides that kill earthworms are banned now.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This may sound tongue-in-cheek but it is not and I am sincere in saying that, in my own personal experience and observation, once all grub and larvae life form are removed from the equation THE SINGLE MOST EFFECTIVE and PERMANENT solution to moles is ….

a 24/7/365 outdoor cat … :thumbup:


----------

